# Search is on for the Scariest Woman



## Barry (Dec 28, 2003)

The Midwest Haunters Convention (MHC) is searching for Scary women to compete in the 5th Annual Ms Midwest Scary pageant. The Pageant was rated by AOL Online as a Top 13 Freaky Attraction in the US; Fall 2006 and 2007! 

The Pageant will be held Saturday, June 14, 2008 during the IAHA* Masquerade Party. Registration is open for 10 contestants to compete for the highly coveted title, along with cash and prizes. MHC will be at the Convention Center in Columbus, Ohio June 13 – 15, 2008. The Party will be held at the Hyatt Regency, our host hotel. *International Association of Haunted Attractions.

The Ms Midwest Scary Pageant provides haunted attraction female characters with the opportunity to perform on stage with a frightening appearance and performance! “Crazy Bob” Turner, from the Haunted Hydro, will be the Master of Ceremonies. The MHC hosts several contests giving Actors and Actresses, Makeup Artists and others a chance to compete with their peers. 

Contestants are encouraged to recruit a haunted attraction or business to sponsor them, but only one contestant per sponsor. Entry requires contestant register through the web site at www.MidwestHauntersConvention.com or call Kathy at 614-459-4746.

The Midwest Haunters Convention is sponsored by www.Costumefind.com . MHC is a show for the haunted attraction industry and attracts haunters from around the country for shopping, learning and social activities. 

The Midwest Fantasy Show is returning with the Saturday night Body Art Fashion show. Ten artists from around the country will be body painting their models with a Halloween Fantasy theme. We’ll start the party Saturday night with our models showcasing their artwork on stage. 

The party continues with the Scariest Character Contest. This contest attracts some of the most frightening characters to a masquerade party. Our guests are invited to arrive in character and stay in character throughout the evening. Our judges are roaming around the party handing out a total of 10 invitations to compete on stage. 

Listed below are approximate times for our events/contests on Saturday night:
•	8:30 Doors open with background music 
•	9:00 Halloween Fantasy Body Art Fashion Show
•	9:30 Ms Midwest Scary Pageant 
•	10:30 Scariest Character Contest 
•	11:30 Contest Winners announced 


For more information on the Midwest Haunters Convention go to www.MidwestHauntersConvention.com and for the Midwest Fantasy Show go to www.MidwestFantasyShow.com . Contact: Kelly Collins, [email protected] or 614-203-4626


----------

